# WCESCOMM.LOG in Temp folder ?



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

What is the file WCESCOMM.LOG in my Windows\Temp folder? I tried to erase it, but can't.

Thanks!

OS: Win ME


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

A lot of times you can open them and see what they are, other times you can right click on them and click properties to figure out what the file is.

If you can't delete it that is because it is being used by a program that is running. That is in most cases.

Plus here is what I found. I am still searching and will post back shortly.


WCESCOMM - Windows CE ActiveSync Manager 
Additional Information: Known to cause AOL to crash while signing on 
Interferes with comm port communications: Yes


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

From http://www.microsoft.com/mobile/pocketpc/stepbystep/synctroubles.asp :

Reading the Log Files for Clues
Did you know that there are ActiveSync Logs that can help you tackle difficult problems? If you continue to have a problem synchronizing, you can look at wcesmgr.log, wcescomm.log, wcesview.log, and wcesetup.log, which are located in the \Windows\Temp directory on your desktop. 
The most helpful logs will be wcesetup.log, which indicates whether or not the ActiveSync installation succeeded, and wcescomm.log, which shows current connection problems. The wcescomm.log file is cleared each time you restart ActiveSync, so you may have to reproduce your problem to get accurate logging.

These diagnostic logs provide information that may help a tech support person resolve a problem. Unfortunately, they may be difficult for non-technical people to read.


----------



## Curly (Apr 1, 2002)

Duh!! I should have been able to figure that one out! Maybe cuz its early ?!?

Thanks all.


----------

